# Trouble with TiVo iOS app



## BetaMark (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't seem to get the TiVo app to talk to the box. It either gives an error communicating with the TiVo service and/or requests the Media Access Key, but says the key is invalid after I enter it. I've tried rebooting both the box and the iPhone, but still no go. I'm running iOS 6, but am pretty sure the app was working with it until a day or two ago.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

BetaMark said:


> Can't seem to get the TiVo app to talk to the box. It either gives an error communicating with the TiVo service and/or requests the Media Access Key, but says the key is invalid after I enter it. I've tried rebooting both the box and the iPhone, but still no go. I'm running iOS 6, but am pretty sure the app was working with it until a day or two ago.


Same problem here


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think there is a server issue currently. I am getting the N33 message across two of my TiVos.


----------



## jimerb (Apr 17, 2005)

Same problem here. Ack! Going away soon and I need to use my stream!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Try this. Switch to the SDUI and see if you can access it then. My one TiVo running the SDUI isn't affected, but I don't know why.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It is working again


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I had some weird stuff happening as well with my ipad that night. it kept disconnecting me, and then unable to find. on-and-off... nothing was changing (ie. sitting in the same seat as I usually am)


----------



## Durkis007 (Sep 5, 2012)

This has been happening to me since at least the weekend. If im away from home, and try to log in with away access, it is saying there is trouble logging in.
This is getting me mad, as I missed an opportunity to setup to record a show while I was out.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I've had this happen. I deleted/reinstalled the ap and all was fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo had some sort of outage yesterday morning. Apparently the iOS app can't function if it can't talk to TiVo's servers. 

Dan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So is there a real fix for this or a "just try this and hope it works" fix? My Tivo app says "Invalid Media Access Key" even though I've double-checked it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've seen a few others with that issue. They said that if you delete the app and then reinstall it from the app store it fixes the problem.

Edit: There seems to be some sort of outage with the TiVo Service right now. It's effecting everyone, so if you're having this problem right now you might want to just wait and see if it resolves itself.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Green Eggs (Dec 15, 2009)

I've had this issue for the past few days (where the TiVo app claims that my Media Access Key is invalid when I try to sign in) - I've deleted and reinstalled the app on my iPad (iOS 7.0.2, TiVo app v3.1.1) without success.

I have a TiVo HD, so I don't have full app functionality anyway, but it was nice to be able use the iPad as a remote control. What other options do I have to try out?


----------



## GameJerk (Jul 8, 2007)

I constantly have to re-login whenever i use the TiVo iOS app on my iphone. It's starting to drive me nuts. It worked fine months ago and now its giving me these problems.


----------



## bbmegjoy (Feb 19, 2014)

Same problem. Just happened to me about 20 minutes ago. App first said it lost connectivity -- that the Tivo Box could not connect to the internet. Checked all connections and internet is working fine. Then the app started asking for the media access key, which I know I entered correctly, but the app rejects as incorrect. So bummed because the app is my only remote and I'm missing the Olympics!!!!


----------

